# Guns for Snows?



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Just wondering what make and type of gun is everyones preference for whackin snows? I just purchased a Winchester SuperX2 so hoping it works out just fine.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

SBE 2 with Ext. Patternmaster with 3.5'' BB is my ticket


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Any working shotgun that you don't mind beating the "you know what" out of. Personally I use either an 870 or Nova


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

SBE 2, Drakekiller Choke, Briley 10 Shot Extention, and Federal Blue Box 1/4 BB's at 1400 FPS = Death from below!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Any that shoots! They all kill them just as dead!


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

extrema-2 with a patternmaster extended range and blue box federal 3'' BB


----------



## elmer fudd (Mar 4, 2009)

I agree with Save Hens on the gun and the choke, I have an extended tube for mine. But like jonesy said whatever you use as long as it works well through abuse then it will work. I would definitely stick with the patternmaster though, they work amazing for all geese.
:sniper:


----------



## rattlem'up (Feb 6, 2008)

stoeger m2000 with drakekiller choke Federal blue box 3" BB 1 1/4 OZ.


----------



## kdcustomcalls (Feb 26, 2009)

franchi I-12 with briley X-full extended ported choke = death


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

extrema 2 with drake killer.......hopefully a pile of dead birds and then a bunch of brats, hotdogs, jerky and sausage......now just the birds need to co-operate. :beer:


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

If your going to be jumping geese use a gun that you can beat up really good, I use a remington 870 and it works really good when it get a little muddy and has been in some puddles, i usually get my gun through the mud so a, cheap gun that with stands alot of beating and muck, and if the sucker brakes i can always afford another one. Don't use any camo finished guns because the grideness of the wet soil will rub the camo right off. Use a pump if your going to be sneeking geese because semi auto's don't work well when there all mucked up, they just don't shoot out the cartridge like they should. Personally i would go cheep 3 1/2 in pump gun.


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

collar boy said:


> extrema-2 with a patternmaster extended range and blue box federal 3'' BB


sbe 2 same set up


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jan 17, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE my tricked out Gold-10 (surecycle, terror chokes and sporting ammo ounce and a half loads @ 1600). Throws incredible patterns and beats me up way less than my old HK SBE.

BUT, it is expensive to feed, so most used gun is my Extrema 2 with a terror choke and Kent ounce and a quarter loads.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

browning inv 10 3.5" triple b's


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

AA12.


----------



## dakotahonker (Feb 18, 2009)

I need to get myself one of those babies! Can you imagine what that would do to a flock of snows? WOW


----------



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

good ol' 870 with pattern master and 10 rd extention!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Whatever will go bang when you pull the trigger + a DK at the end. For me thats an x3 or 870.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Save Hens said:


> SBE 2 with Ext. Patternmaster with 3.5'' BB is my ticket


 Oh yeah i forgot to add the 4 shot extension..


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sorry....had to do it. Any O/U. 8)


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> Sorry....had to do it. Any O/U. 8)


 :roll: I was waiting for that!

I still don't know how your shoulder is going to take it....


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry....had to do it. Any O/U. 8)
> ...


Doesn't matter what a guy shoots, it's just nice when you find a gun that fits ya.

BTW, I got a beanbag for my blind so I'll have plenty of padding for recoil.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > Chris Hustad said:
> ...


No I completly agree! I love my O/U, that thing is deadly! I just dislike shooting it with heavy loads, or more then a handful of shells! Great pheasant gun, but when taking odd angle shots, over back, etc it is a whore.

Maybe yours is heavier then mine, but it is nice using a gun that cuts the recoil in 1/4!


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

SX2 or SX3 both with Kicks high flyer chokes and 8 shot extentions, shooting 3" 11/4 #2 or BB from Kent or Winchester.


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Feb 21, 2006)

Beretta X trema 1 with a wad wizzard and a X trema 2 with a factory IM.
I shoot 3 1/2" federal Premium BB through the WW and 3 1/2" Premium #1 in the IM.


----------



## limitsbynoon (Aug 25, 2008)

Another vote for the Extrema 2 w/kick-off shock absorber pad, shooting that much with the kick off is great. Brownells has a nice mag extension.

My buddy has a X2 and he is happy with it, I don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

None of you guys shoot Hevi shot? or do ya think its waste on SOB's,whether over dekes or pass shooting you'll get more birds in the bag.Field testing the all new 00 buck shot on the high flyers this weekend,the "dead coyote" (T shoot) is brutle on pass shot on the SOB's so OO buck should really tear'em up.

Remember,talk to anyone who shoots hevi shot and you'll here a story...

And "I did'nt come this far to miss... :beer:


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Hevi knocks the hell out of them. I just shoot so much that i dont want to be spending $4 a shell everytime i pull the trigger, plus having a mag. extension. So i just stick with the Fed. ultra shock BB. But I did get some Fed. High density for about $10 a box, so i will bring a few out


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Hen's,keep a watchful eye on our Hevi Shot.com site,plenty of rebates floating around,best deal we had last season started in august and ran thru 10/15/2008,$10 rebate per box,limit of one flat per address,we had them on sale here 3" duck or goose loads for $19.95/box plus the rebate made them very affordable.Nice thing about this ammo is you don't need the 3.5's and large loads,3"duces 11/4oz loads for geese out to 50yds and then some,this load patterns beatifully with the factory "mod" in the SBE2.

My .02

Tim

Hevi Shot Pro Staff
Hevi Shot.com


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

i Just bring the old mosberg pump, no extension, but i can get either 6, 3" rounds in it, just modified choke, nothing fansy, i can still knock them down from quite a ways, shoot federal ultra shok 3" #2, this year i had to settle for the xperts though, 3" #2 also. i know its not the best gun, but it only jammed up on me once in sd last year, and it's a gun that im not scared to get dirty, or beat up a little


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

snow said:


> Hen's,keep a watchful eye on our Hevi Shot.com site,plenty of rebates floating around,best deal we had last season started in august and ran thru 10/15/2008,$10 rebate per box,limit of one flat per address,we had them on sale here 3" duck or goose loads for $19.95/box plus the rebate made them very affordable.Nice thing about this ammo is you don't need the 3.5's and large loads,3"duces 11/4oz loads for geese out to 50yds and then some,this load patterns beatifully with the factory "mod" in the SBE2.
> 
> My .02
> 
> ...


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Well look at it this way,compare 10 shots (box) with any type of steel,over the same spread,except for feet down 20yd shots,you'll get more clean kills and NO cripples,and if you're a decent shot you'll shoot less ammo,how many times have you spatterd birds,feathers and all or watch fall stone dead 100,200yds away? my guess is like alot of us shooting steel "quite a bit",won't happen with these loads.

MY .02 only...

I have'nt shot steel for years,but now days just like shotguns you get what you pay for,seems that a quality box of steel ammo,copper coated with shot buffer is dang near the same price,$1/shot these days.

I'm talking "Hevi Shot" not Hevi Steel here and not the classic loads either.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

im telling ya, should have just maned up and got an exterma 2, i might have to try that IM choke i never really changed it much i used mod choke for everything...


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Remington 870 with the modified remington choke and winchester number 2 steel going 1550.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

snow said:


> Well look at it this way,compare 10 shots (box) with any type of steel,over the same spread,except for feet down 20yd shots,you'll get more clean kills and NO cripples,and if you're a decent shot you'll shoot less ammo,how many times have you spatterd birds,feathers and all or watch fall stone dead 100,200yds away? my guess is like alot of us shooting steel "quite a bit",won't happen with these loads.
> 
> MY .02 only...
> 
> ...


Say I have a pretty good spring and shoot 2 cases of federal blue box. Which are very lethal through a DK up to 50 yards if I do my part. That will set me back less then $200 for the spring on 3"ers. But your saying I should spend over $1000 on hevishot instead :lol: :lol: Get real. Say I saved a few shells (I doubt anything very significant) now i'm at $800-900. That is a lot of traveling and scouting I could have done with my savings.


----------



## swedeole (May 21, 2007)

Browning Gold with 3 inch BB's kills them just fine. If it kills giant Canadas, it'll damn sure kill thin skinned little snows and Rossies.

I agree, Hevi-shot is the bomb, but it just makes me cringe knowing every time I pull the trigger I'm sending a 2 dollar bill out my muzzle.

You just don't come across many 2 dollar bills nowadays!


----------



## steve0221 (Mar 6, 2009)

I use my BPS 10 gauge most of the time with #2 or BB. I also have the old reliable 870 with a extended patternmaster for back up using 3 1/2" 2's or BB also.


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

RED RIDER BB GUN just dont shoot your eye out


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

greenc said:


> RED RIDER BB GUN just dont shoot your eye out


You got a drake killer for that thing?


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

11-86+1and an 870 back up :beer:


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

usa,no I'm saying with the $10 rebate per box (3" @$19.95)=$10/box=$100 for a flat(10 boxes) give it a whirl.Over dekes shoot your steel for those up close shots,use hevi for the 3rd shot for the long shot or in the spring 6th,7th and 8th shot for birds goin away :sniper:


----------



## benelli85 (Jan 26, 2009)

somthing you dont mind getting dirty and still works full of mud like a nova with some black cloud 3.5inchers


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

just picked up a new blowgun from cabelas and you always gotta have the wrist rocket by your side for the cripples.


----------

